# Allow me to introduce you to...



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

*Elizabeth *and *Florence*. They're half sisters.










Hello, I'm *Betty*. I'm quite chilled out. I like to eat quite a lot, I'm about 120grams today.
This is me on my new best friend's shoulder!










I was trying to stay in the pocket, but I wanted to be in a photo 










I couldn't quite get my eyes out of this big thing this human wears...










This is me showing off my excellent posture.










---------------

Hello, I'm *Flo*. I'm still a bit nervous being in a big new cage. I don't tend to eat as much as my half sister, as I stay in my house a lot. But I'm a real good climber and when I'm comfortable, I do love to run around. I'm around 100 grams today.
This is me trying to blend in to my surroundings, but then I realised I'm not a chameleon.










When I get scared, I sometimes get in this corner and wait for my new best friend to come and get me.










I had a cuddle with my new best friend earlier, we held hands.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

oh jesus   :thumbup:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

That made me giggle  They are beautiful girls and those are excellent photos! :001_wub:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww they are beautiful girls.
Looks like you've made good progress with them in a short space of time.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

:O I wants them!!! Is that ferplast furet plus you have? Same as me 
I'm picking my babies up on Sat... Can't wait!!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

So jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> So jealous!!!!!!!!!


Chrissy when are you getting your girls?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Oh they are gorgeous


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone 

halfeatenapple, yes it is! I bet you are so excited, I know I was... the days wouldn't go by fast enough!!!

Do any of you think I need to be a bit wary about the weight difference between the two? Betty eats a lot more than Flo, and Betty even sometimes naps on the level where the food is!!! Flo barely gets up there to eat. And she doesn't ever accept treats unless she's in her cage.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Jan 29, 2013)

Your ratties are soo cute I use to have ratties haven't had one for awhile I now have a little black syrian hamster I rescued and her name is Ebony. They look like they are doing very well with you. I have been working with my hamster every night just about and she is coming around quite nicely keep up the good work and keep posting pics on how they are doing!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is Betty guarding the food bowl? Maybe try scatter feeding some of the mix around the cage floor.
Maybe weigh them each day to see just how much or less they both weigh.


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

No, she doesn't guard it, Flo does it, but not nearly as much as Betty.

For example, this morning, I gave them a small fresh corn on the cob, some kale and a bit of carrot. Most of it is still there! I've removed it now and will give fresh stuff tomorrow. I remember you saying it takes them time to realise the food is tasty, and it's only been a few days. What do you think?

Scatter around the cage floor in the bedding?


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

rattiez said:


> Thanks for the kind comments everyone
> 
> halfeatenapple, yes it is! I bet you are so excited, I know I was... the days wouldn't go by fast enough!!!
> 
> Do any of you think I need to be a bit wary about the weight difference between the two? Betty eats a lot more than Flo, and Betty even sometimes naps on the level where the food is!!! Flo barely gets up there to eat. And she doesn't ever accept treats unless she's in her cage.


My answer is at the moment no!
My rat Flo (as well lol) when I got her was smaller and more timid. She is now a complete fatzo and is almost scared of nothing! She would hide a lot when I first got her some nights it took me over 20 mins to coax her to the door but it was worth it as she is now the complete opposite of when she came she's over taken her sister in personality who was braver to start with! 
Don't worry about food just get she's still settling in if she appears very skinny and it hasn't improved you might want to see a bet but I'd hold off for quite a while if I were you as vets are
Scary places for rats


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It may be best for you to give the fresh foods at night and then take out any leftovers in the morning. Rats are most active at night time so will more likely to eat during the night time.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mmmmm yummy!!

....And the rats are gorgeous too


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

:thumbup: Lovely girlies


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

Aww you guys are too nice!

And for blade being so helpful and patient, here's some more pics!

Flo checking my hair...










She also really likes my sleeves...










And any pocket really, but you guys already knew that 










Then Betty had her turn to ride the hoody...










Here's a couple of them in their cage... first up Betty trying to get out and play!!










And Flo chilling out in her luxury apartment










p.s. Flo is an eater, she just doesn't eat as much as Betty!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

:thumbup: Gorgeous babies!! You're not helping my excitement!!! 

Och, I need a man that'll go all goey over my babies!! 

They are still so teeny weeny. It's funny, when I saw there were more posts and that you were the last to post I thought " If he hasn't got more pictures up there will be trouble!!" but you're safe... for now... we need more.... MORE!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like flo is really coming on bless her. She's a beautiful colour but so is Betty and her eyes stand out loads.

How long have you had them for now?

I bet flo is eating during the night while your asleep. In time when she's been with you a while you may see her snacking in the day.
Did you leave the fresh food in over night?


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes they are both so cute!

Flo is definitely the better looking one, but she can be a bit of a cheeky rascal. Opened the cage to get their leftover food out and Flo was adamant about getting out, and running on adventures around my lounge! Once she's in my pockets or sleeves, shes really happy!

And Betty is just so much more cuddly, but still looooooves too explore, just not as fast as Flo so much more manageable.

I've had them since Saturday. I'm already so attached to them. I think about food for them more than I do for myself!

About food, I left out a third of a plain rice cake, which they loved! And also some kale. Only small portions as left food out for them all day yesterday so didn't want them going too hungry while I get them used to eating at night.
Thing is, they left a lot of the kale, they just don't seem interested in fruits or veg. They quite like their seed mix.

Also, for toys, they don't seem to care. There's a big rope which doesn't interest them. They much prefer climbing the cage and play fighting in their litter box!!! I left them a box full of tissues with this inside, and Betty is so clever, she was in there straight away. They only ate the seeds from the outsides, but I thought it would help with their teeth.

p.s. Blade, I checked Flo's teeth, and they seem exactly the same as Betty's!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Only put a small handful of kale out. It's just findung out what they do and don't like. Have you tried them on mixed leafy salad?

You see flo's really come on since Saturday! You've done really well with them both.

Have they tasted chicken yet? They can knaw on the cooked bones too as its a good way of getting calcium into there bodies as well as eating kale.
Have they also tried fish,egg,and cat meat?
I also feed mine cooked and raw pasta.


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

Yep, I think I have been overdoing my portion sizes. None of the food I have left out is ever finished, as most forums and advice websites tend to say should happen.

Flo has indeed come on a lot! She doesn't hide away as much at all, but she is very adventurous. And she is so quick!

Nope not had a chance to give them chicken. I'll give it a go soon.
Is it worth trying to slightly cook the kale too?

I have tried giving them some scrambled eggs, which they did eat, but again I gave them too much.
Was going to try and get some fish heads from the counter at Waitrose or Tesco on the way home.
Not tried cat meat at all.

Pasta!! Of course... 

How about crab meat? I have a couple of tins at home (leftover M&S hamper stuff), will that be ok for them?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

How much time are you spending with them each day?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh crab should be fine.
I feed mine sardines in tomato sauce or tuna.
I've never cooked kale, you could slightly cook it not too much mind as it will loose all the goodness. Which is why I prefer to feed it raw.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahh so jealous. I love rats, but have always been wary of getting any, as i get way too attached to my animals and they have such short life spans  
Your girls are lovely colours too


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

halfeatenapple, I spend quite a bit of time with them, not nearly as much as I want to  Even just sitting outside their cage watching/talking to them! As soon as I get home, get changed in to fun clothes like hoodies for them, and spend at least an hour interacting with them one way or another. Let them run on or around me and give them a bit more space on my sofa. Try get some good snaps of them, as you can see! Leave them alone for a bit with their food and give them some rest, then get them out again for as long as I can before I go to bed.
Then try to have a 15-20min cuddle with them in the morning before I jump in the shower.

blade, I'll stick to giving it to them raw, they will hopefully get used to it. I need to keep in mind I've only had them a few days and they're only just over 6 weeks old!

Thanks, DollyGirl08!! 

Also, is it ok to give them this (mineral block) once in a while? I gave it to them once, and noticed them just eating the seeds off the top.


----------



## Kiansmummy (Jan 13, 2013)

Awwww they are sooooo cute!!!! X


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

rattiez said:


> About food, I left out a third of a plain rice cake, which they loved! And also some kale. Only small portions as left food out for them all day yesterday so didn't want them going too hungry while I get them used to eating at night.
> Thing is, they left a lot of the kale, they just don't seem interested in fruits or veg.
> 
> !


I found my rats hated the kale. It's a shame cos it great for protein. I did try some and it was quite manky!!! Anyway as for the fruit I find that my girls dry mix usaully goes first too but I come in later with fruit and veg which makes them curious! You probally have but have you tried something a bit more sugary like apple and banana and pear? Rats have a sweet tooth! Also I remembered somewhere that you said your rats had daily rat 3 well I use that and find my rats sort of like cant smell it and taste as well with powder on. I wouldn't want to eat it myself and try to spread it evenly though veggies so it doesn't clog up and they leave stuff.
Anyway hope that helped  really like ur new pics btw they look tiny!!! And very sweet of course oh and also something my rats liked is if you wear the hoodie the wrong way round. You make look like a bit of a twerp but the hood will be next to ur neck so rats can just curl up in it. Not only do u being it from a neck radiator but also it helps bonding with your rats


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Kale has lots of calcium in it! Stuff like eggs,fish,cat food and chicken is better for protein.
But remember once they get over 12 weeks old they only need protein foods once a week instead of 2-3 times.


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

Brilliant advice, thanks both.

I thought about flinging my hoody backwards last night - great minds again!!

Good advances on food overnight, thanks blade. Left a teaspoon of plain yogurt in a ramekin, which Flo liked nibbling off my finger, Betty just kept biting! Can't blame her of course! The yogurt was finished off by the morning, and yes more of the veg was eaten too - bonus. I tried a tactic of taking all the food out of the cage for around 10 minutes, before putting their dinner in, and seemed to work well.

Tried the frozen peas in water too - they LOVED that!

Had a bit of a nightmare this morning. Opened the cage to get the old food out and fill their water bowl, and Flo wanted a play, so I let her crawl over me while getting things out, and she's so quick she got under my sofa. So had to coax her out slowly, couldn't go and get any treats in case I couldn't find her, but luckily she did come back to me within minutes. Flo seems to love just getting out of her cage and if I'm nearby, she'll be chewing the bars where the cage closes to try to get out - she's so clever! I just have to keep an eye on her so much as don't want her to get hurt. I end up having to leap over to stop her getting away, and I know it scares her 

Definitely makes me realise I need to get more hidey hole places for their cage as they loved being inside my jumpers and burrowing in to small gaps etc as I'm sure you all know.

Thinking of getting another shelf, and the following:
- Curved tube x3
- Straight tube x3
- Bark ladder (they love to climb!)
- Sputnik (seem to be popular with the ratties, and the hammock they have at the moment sucks!)

I did post before, but may have gotten lost, but it this (mineral block) ok to give them? Thought it may help with their teeth?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The only thing with the bark ladder is its wood therefore when they wee on it it will stink.
I also found that if I used tubes they'd pee inside them and my boys would end up wet from the wee collected in there.
I also wouldn't bother with another shelf but buy some more hammocks as levels or those small baskets you can get from wilkinsons.
Have you been on fuzzbutt web site?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I buy these for my boys and they love them
Standard Cubes | Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Have you thought about building a play pen around the cage?? One that you can get into with them and play? Then if she does run out she will still be in the play pen with you.

I thought about making one out of cardboard initially and then out of corex when I get the funds (spent so much on them already  ) 

Also, this is the third time (or something) that you have come back with no pictures... :nono: more please :thumbup:


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I buy these for my boys and they love them
> Standard Cubes | Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts


Amazing website! But most things are out of stock 
I'll have to keep an eye on them, thanks for the heads up.

I know, halfeatenapple, they're still up to their old tricks of playing hiding games so it'll be more of the same pictures... I'll have to try harder! :thumbup:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm getting mine the pirate ship Ferret Play Centres, Bed Bug, Krackle Sack, Turtle, Pirate Ship, Fun Blanket | eBay

Arrrrr Matey.... but then I am getting boys and making it ultra macho soo....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh Rachel on fuzzbutt will be sewing more stuff so just keep checking every now and then.


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

halfeatenapple... Haha! My masculinity is being tested making everything girly... there's a fine balance that I'm trying to keep. Don't want any pinks, but purple and red is good for me. Unfortunately, most things in stock on FuzzButt are pink!

Blade, definitely going to keep an eye on stock!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Not all stuff on fuzzbutt is pink. 
I have a lot of army colours,a Dalmatian spotty cube house,plain red and a gothic style cube house. Usually she does lots of varying patterns and colours. Last week she used spider man material to make a cube house needless to say they sold very quickly.


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

I emailed her, now I'm liking her Facebook page and on her newsletter so hopefully I can get my little babies a few of them!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

rattiez said:


> halfeatenapple... Haha! My masculinity is being tested making everything girly... there's a fine balance that I'm trying to keep. Don't want any pinks, but purple and red is good for me. Unfortunately, most things in stock on FuzzButt are pink!
> 
> Blade, definitely going to keep an eye on stock!


Hahahaha, 'mon, pink it up!! 
I plan on getting girls eventually and having a total pink fest in their cage... Not easy for me as I am not the girliest of girls 

No purple for any of mine though... that's MY colour!!

And even the girls will have Marvel names.


----------



## rattiez (Dec 7, 2012)

Yep I've been lurking the forums and noticed the Marvel names, pretty cool idea!

Our rats names rock :cornut:


----------

